# CKS is hiring a part time book keeper...



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Looking for a qualified part time book keeper to help a long term ( est 1978 ) and growing paddle sports retailer with AP and AR. 20 hours per week. 

Live and work in paddlers paradise. Send letter of interest and basic resume to [email protected] Thanks.


----------

